# dish 942 receiver setup



## Jojo333 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a dish 942 I bought off ebay. I have found out I cannot get a signal where I live(Too many trees). Is there any way I can set up this box to use with a cable company so this is not a total loss???


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Without a dish signal, the receiver has no value to you because, unless the 942 is different from other Dish receivers, you have to have a Dish satellite signal in order to use the OTA DVR functions. If there really is no way to get the sat signal, you'll probably want to just resell it on ebay.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Kelly is right, unless you can see the sat signal you can't record anything. Time to make adjustments (Insert chain saw noises). :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jojo333 (Mar 9, 2006)

Jojo333 said:


> I have a dish 942 I bought off ebay. I have found out I cannot get a signal where I live(Too many trees). Is there any way I can set up this box to use with a cable company so this is not a total loss???


Thanks for the update. I wish I could have had Dish but I'll see if I can get some of my money back!!!!


----------

